# NPN Sunflower



## greggerypeccary (Dec 26, 2019)

To build this with NPN transistors, could I just remove the chip and jumper the pads for pins 1 and 5?

I have some NPN silicon transistors and want to try transforming the Sunflower into a Meathead.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 26, 2019)

You need to reverse anything polarized as well. Caps, diodes etc


----------



## Robert (Dec 26, 2019)

1) Omit IC1 and C5
2) Reverse C1, C2, and C6
3) Install a jumper between pads 5 and 8 of IC1 (just because they're closer and on the same side).

Don't reverse D1 or the LED.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 26, 2019)

Robert said:


> 1) Omit IC1 and C5
> 2) Reverse C1, C2, and C6
> 3) Install a jumper between pads 5 and 8 of IC1 (just because they're closer and on the same side).
> 
> Don't reverse D1 or the LED.



whoops yeah, my bad. Holiday Baileys coffee and troubleshooting don’t mix


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 22, 2020)

Potential dumb question: to build an NPN Sunflower, beyond what @PedalPCB said, would I also need to reverse the wiring of the positive and negative coming from the DC jack?


----------



## Robert (Jul 22, 2020)

caiofilipini said:


> Potential dumb question: to build an NPN Sunflower, beyond what @PedalPCB said, would I also need to reverse the wiring of the positive and negative coming from the DC jack?



Nope.    The DC jack wiring stays the same either way.


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 23, 2020)

Robert said:


> Nope.    The DC jack wiring stays the same either way.



Thank you! I have a few BC108Cs lying around, will try to give them a home in an NPN Sunflower soon.


----------

